# Mud Diggers Vid



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

For those of you who have not heard this Mud Diggers :haha: I love it wish it was quad based though


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I LOVE THAT ONE.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I need to get for my ipod for when riding.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just thinking the same thing sandman.......I just down loaded the song by Colt Ford. Found it on Limewire.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

If anybody knows where to get it for the ipod let us know.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Id love to get me an old K-5 67-72. I love them old trucks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

K5's kick ***


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats a cool song


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sandman7655 said:


> If anybody knows where to get it for the ipod let us know.


load up the same youtube vid in kick. there will be an ipod button for you to click to get it in that format..


```
example
if this is your video URL
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6y6uhJk"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6y6uhJk[/URL]
 
make it this
[URL="http://www.KICKyoutube.com/watch?v=t6y6uhJk"]www.[B][COLOR=red]KICK[/COLOR][/B]youtube.com/watch?v=t6y6uhJk[/URL]
```


----------



## dustinhollis (Jun 2, 2009)




----------

